# Good inexpensive bolt action/scope?



## DYI hunting (Oct 21, 2005)

My daughter is taking up hunting this year.  

She wants her own gun for Christmas.  A gun is in my budget for Christmas, but I would like to keep it on the less expensive side so she will get more than just a gun.

I have not done bolt action shopping in awhile.  Back in the day, Savage made a package with a scope already mounted that was not too expensive.  Anything out there like that anymore that is a good quality firearm?  

I am looking for something that can be found at Walmart or the local gun store.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 21, 2005)

Savage still had the package deals available here as of last season..have not looked this year.

H&R has Handi rifle combos also.  Single shot interchangeable barels.  Pretty inexpensive also.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## jeclif (Oct 21, 2005)

my son picked up an almost new 700bdl for $300 and change cause the trigger was so out of adj. it wouldn't cock  only good thing we found


----------



## GUNNY (Oct 21, 2005)

I bought my son the Remington model 710 package last year for christmas and have been very pleased with it. The bolt was a litttle stiff at first because of the teflon coating but after a good cleaning and sighting it in, it works just fine. That thing is an actual tack driver and he droped a doe in her tracks the first time hunting with it.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 21, 2005)

NEF Handi Rifle.. My daughter shoots a 7mm-08 and I don't care what anyone says,, you don't have to spend a fortune on a scope.. sure the more expensive ones are better,, but we can see out of her BSA Cats Eye 3.5x10 50mm just great for aroind $100.00 and the Handi rifle was around $250.00 and it's a tack driver.. She shot her first deer with it last year and it was a perfect heart shot at 160 yards


----------



## rayjay (Oct 22, 2005)

Look in the latest GON for lots of options. Are you going to need a youth stock ?  What caliber are you looking for?  The Savage & Stevens bolt actions are neat because it is relatively easy to change the caliber.  During deer season have a 243 bbl and the rest of the time put on a 223 bbl for yotes or plinking.


----------



## leo (Oct 22, 2005)

*I M O*



> Savage made a package with a scope already mounted that was not too expensive.



Savage is a fine buy for the money, specially w/accutrigger and purchased through wal-mart.

I bought 2 last year and am very impressed


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 22, 2005)

*Go with the Savage!*

Without a doubt, I suggest you go to Wal-Mart and special order the particular Savage rifle in the caliber of your choice. All Savages are inexpensive and seem to shoot exceptionally well. The Accutrigger is awesome, as is their accuracy.  

I personally much prefer stainless/synthetic rifles and they really aren't that much more than the blued models.

After you get the rifle, consider a one of the new Simmons Aetecs or Bushnell 3200 Elite scopes. Both are a good compromise in between price and quality.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw the Savage with scope at Walmart for $350.

There was also a Remington with Bushnell scope for $325.  

Any ideas about which might be better.  I am partial to Remington.


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 22, 2005)

If the Remington you saw is the Model 710 I wouldn't even consider it!   The 710 isn't even in the same league as the Model 700 in my opinion. No offense to anyone that has one, just sharing an opinion.

If on the other hand it was a Model 700 ADL then go for it if you're partial to Remingtons, just replace the factory trigger with a Timney or Rifle Basix. 

Either way, I'd still rather have a Savage Weather Warrior (stainless/synthetic), with the Accutrigger!  With the Savage, you'll be ready to go as soon as you leave the store.


----------



## Phil (Oct 22, 2005)

Visit Walmart Website, and order Savage online in caliber you like. I did am very happy


----------



## scshep2002 (Oct 23, 2005)

remington 710 package. I have one and like the post earlier stated it is a tack driver. It shoots dead on and drops em in their tracks. For the money it was well worth it and IMO would make a great first bolt rifle.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Oct 23, 2005)

the Remington Model 7 in .243 is what I started out with years ago.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 25, 2005)

*inexpensive bolt action/scope*

I guess it depends on your definition of inexpensive....

The Remington and Savage have package deals that are
pretty attractive, as you dont have to mount scope...
You can just start shooting....Priced around 400.00

A member in our club has the Rem 710 and really likes it...
I think there have been recalls on some 710 pkgs...Check
their website for info....

I finally used Wally world and ordered a Sako in 7mag,
and used old scope I had on another rifle....Plan to upgrade
to new scope around Christmas this year as budget allows..

Good Luck !!!


----------



## Buzz (Oct 25, 2005)

The Remington 710 is a "disposable gun."  It is nowhere near the same class as anything else Remington (or Savage for that matter makes).   Check out opinions on them on all the larger hunting sites.   Once in a while you'll hear a positive comment but it's nearly a universal dud with most hunters.   Most of the time the scopes and mounts that come with package guns are pure junk.   I don't say that to offend those that use them, but that is what they are.   

A Stevens 200 would be a good choice because it's basically a Savage 110 without the Accu-Trigger.   You could purchase a little better scope such as a Bushnell Elite 3200 or a Leupold VXI and still be at a reasonable cost.   I'd rather have a cheaper rifle and a better scope than a $500 rifle with a $50 Wally World special scope.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 25, 2005)

I liked the look of the Savage and the price isn't that bad.  

How do they ship guns you purchase off Walmart.com?  Do they ship to the local Walmart or some FFL of my choice?


----------



## orion1mdl (Oct 26, 2005)

BanksJeepr said:
			
		

> I liked the look of the Savage and the price isn't that bad.
> 
> How do they ship guns you purchase off Walmart.com?  Do they ship to the local Walmart or some FFL of my choice?


I'm not exactly sure, but I think you might have to go to the your local store, give them the info and order #, and have them order it for you, because they would still have to do the 4473 form and the background check, unless you have a carry permit. Most places want you to do the background check before they order a gun. But again, I'm not sure.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 26, 2005)

Walmart.com says print the page and take it to the local Walmart and have them special order it for.  I checked the prices online, and they are highter than at the local store.  

I guess I will go talk to the kid working the sporting goods section and hope he knows how to.


----------



## orion1mdl (Oct 26, 2005)

BanksJeepr said:
			
		

> Walmart.com says print the page and take it to the local Walmart and have them special order it for.  I checked the prices online, and they are highter than at the local store.
> QUOTE]
> I'm pretty sure that if it's a rifle that they normally would have in stock, but are just out of them temporarily, they will sell it to you at the "normal" store price, whether they have to order it or not. If it's not a caliber, or rifle that they normally have in stock, that special order will cost a little more probably. My Brother-in-law, just had the same thing to deal with on a Winchester Shadow in 270 WSM. They typicaly have that gun in stock, but were out of it. He went ahead and paid for it, did all the paper work, and they contacted the company buyers, the gun was ordered, and he had it in his hands in 4 days. Good luck, and like some others have said. Savages are typicaly very accurate factory rifles, right out of the box, and if the gun you order has the accu-trigger on it, you'll wind up wanting one for yourself as well  ! One other thing I might mention is, I bought my wife a Savage 111 last year, in 270 win. and adjusted the trigger to right under 3 lbs., and put a "Limbsaver" recoil pad on it, even though the recoil is fairly tame to begin with. The gun now has the recoil about the same as a .243, and she loves shooting that rig! Just something to consider.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody.  This place is great, there is always plenty of help when you ask for advice.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 26, 2005)

*Bolt Action*

I bought rifle (special order) from Wal-Mart because of
price...It took 1 week (best I remember), and I picked it
up at the store...The security personell, and sporting
goods mgr walked me to the front door of the store....

Thats all there was to it....Very painless, and when I decide
to purchase new rifle (soon), I will for sure check Wally
Worlds prices.....
The gun was shipped to my local store (Hiram) from large
sporting goods store in Atlanta...

Hope this helps....


----------



## elvis*tcb (Oct 26, 2005)

One of my employees just bought the savage package from Wally World for his 12 year old son in a 243. I helped him sight it in Last week and right out of the box it cut holes at 100 yds with no adjustments. That Accu-trigger is sweet. The scope is not the best in the world but you can always upgrade it later. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2005)

elvis*tcb said:
			
		

> One of my employees just bought the savage package from Wally World for his 12 year old son in a 243. I helped him sight it in Last week and right out of the box it cut holes at 100 yds with no adjustments. That Accu-trigger is sweet. The scope is not the best in the world but you can always upgrade it later. Just my 2 pennies.




Ditto that....Savage is really on to something.


----------



## W4DSB (Nov 4, 2005)

Ask to look at the special order gun catalog at walmart,
Look for the Stevens model 200
its the same as the original savage 110 for under 250.00
they take your order and it is delivered to their store for paperwork and such


----------



## randyb (Nov 22, 2005)

Savage/Stevens makes a good gun.  I like the accutrigger as well.  The Handi-rifle is nice as you can send it to the factory and get extra barrels (rifle and shotgun) on any rifle frame.


----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2005)

Special order here a handy rifle or a Savage.  Get a Bushnell 3200 for it.

Stay away from the Remington 710's.


----------



## MAC-DC (Dec 18, 2005)

Got my son a Savage .308 eight years ago. Good shooting gun. As was said earlier, upgrade the scope to the best you can afford and the gun will serve you well. I would put it right up there with many that are 2 to 3 times more $. Also not picky about the ammo either.


----------



## Dub (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd stay away from the Remington 710.

The Savages are nice but you aren't getting much scope with it.

I'd save a little and get her a H&R handirifle and a 3x9x40 Bushnell 3200...whole package would be under $400.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 20, 2005)

Handi-rifle with Leupold VX1 in 2-7x33 or 3-9x40 - get gun at Walmart and scope online.  Use Leupold Rifleman scope rings from Walmart.  You'll be happy.


----------

